# 2 feet of snow in downtown Evanston!!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2nd damnest thing I ever seen!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:mrgreen:I needed that.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That was a long time coming this year.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a buddy that is trapped up there today. I guess the interstate is shut down headed East


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I was waiting for this one!!! :grin:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is the same 2 feet that was there last year isn't it? Evanston must stay colder that what I remember


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

"DOWNTOWN Evanston"....didn't know such a place existed!


----------

